# Help identify this bottle please



## RedBean (Oct 1, 2020)

Found this interesting bottle while hiking in the woods near a old can dump sight. What is it and maybe a year? There is a deep groove on the bottom as well.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2020)

I see you said Old Can Dump Sight? What kind of old Cans? Any Old Beer Cans. If so I could date those much more easily & accurate then this Bottle. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


P.S. Welcome to the sight.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 1, 2020)

Reminds me of a type of poison bottle that was used in the 1930s-50s.  Never seen one of these before though.
Also as Leon said, keep an eye out for drink cans with the two triangles punched in the top, or cone top cans.  Even when totally rusted they can be restored if they're mostly intact.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 1, 2020)

Cool find, nice color.  Toasty top!


----------



## RedBean (Oct 1, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I see you said Old Can Dump Sight? What kind of old Cans? Any Old Beer Cans. If so I could date those much more easily & accurate then this Bottle. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.
> 
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the sight.


----------



## RedBean (Oct 1, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Reminds me of a type of poison bottle that was used in the 1930s-50s.  Never seen one of these before though.
> Also as Leon said, keep an eye out for drink cans with the two triangles punched in the top, or cone top cans.  Even when totally rusted they can be restored if they're mostly intact.


I have seen many beer cans on my searches but they are always rusted to where you can hardly see the label's or nothing at all but rust. I mostly look for unique bottles.


----------



## RedBean (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you for reaching out and welcome me to this page. Im more a bottle girl than a can person. So all my finds latley are bottles all shapes and colors. I can find some but stuck on a couple like this bottle. But you if i do find a neat old can i will post. Take care.


----------



## EdsFinds (Oct 2, 2020)

RedBean said:


> Found this interesting bottle while hiking in the woods near a old can dump sight. What is it and maybe a year? There is a deep groove on the bottom as well.View attachment 212552View attachment 212553


It kinda looks like maybe some kind of sugar/salt/or pepper bottle...without the usual holes on top.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 2, 2020)

RedBean said:


> I have seen many beer cans on my searches but they are always rusted to where you can hardly see the label's or nothing at all but rust. I mostly look for unique bottles.


If you soak the rusted cans in citric acid (lemon juice) the rust will come off and the label will be visible again.


----------



## RedBean (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you very much for the cleaning advise! I appreciate it and definitely will try it.....now i might just grab some old cans as well!!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

Here's a pic of a stepped on flattened cone top that was rusted I fixed. before & after pic. I still need to add a cone to it. 




LEON.


----------



## EdsFinds (Oct 4, 2020)

Wow! Thats some skill! I pass cans like that all the time, pay then no mind!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Wow! Thats some skill! I pass cans like that all the time, pay then no mind!




Most People do, If that Martins cone I fixed was a super Rare can it would be worth $100 or more in that fixed/restored/repaired condition.  As the flattened rusted condition the Martins was in worth maybe $1.00 at most maybe $10 or $20 after fixed. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a pic of a stepped on flattened cone top that was rusted I fixed. before & after pic. I still need to add a cone to it. LEON.


We're not worthy oh master of metal....


----------



## BF109 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice work on that can!


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 19, 2020)

RedBean said:


> Found this interesting bottle while hiking in the woods near a old can dump sight. What is it and maybe a year? There is a deep groove on the bottom as well.View attachment 212552View attachment 212553


"site"


----------



## Amberdawn.84.ac (Oct 19, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Reminds me of a type of poison bottle that was used in the 1930s-50s.  Never seen one of these before though.
> Also as Leon said, keep an eye out for drink cans with the two triangles punched in the top, or cone top cans.  Even when totally rusted they can be restored if they're mostly intact.


I didnt know cans were a big deal.  We found some recently when bottle hunting.  What should I know about cans???


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2020)

Amberdawn.84.ac said:


> I didnt know cans were a big deal.  We found some recently when bottle hunting.  What should I know about cans???


Beverage cans can be really collectible, even in rusty condition as long as they're intact because the paint will still be there under the rust.  It's really only the cone tops or "flat tops" with the two triangles punched in the top that are valuable, the kind that had the pull tab are rarely of much collectors' interest unless they're in mint condition.  The easy way to get the rust off is through soaking in lemon juice.  Oxalic acid is supposed to work better but it's more dangerous.


----------



## RedBean (Oct 24, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Beverage cans can be really collectible, even in rusty condition as long as they're intact because the paint will still be there under the rust.  It's really only the cone tops or "flat tops" with the two triangles punched in the top that are valuable, the kind that had the pull tab are rarely of much collectors' interest unless they're in mint condition.  The easy way to get the rust off is through soaking in lemon juice.  Oxalic acid is supposed to work better but it's more dangerous.


Thank u for info!


----------

